# is it normale



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok yesterday i bought 3 red wag platies 2 girls 1 boy well the boy mated with one of my platies then he did that with the other platie is that normale he chasees them.he also is getting close to them and his gonupidum is like turning when hes close to th female it touches them so is it normale???


----------



## ix9000 (May 15, 2007)

You're kidding, right?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ix9000 said:


> You're kidding, right?


what do you mean


----------



## ix9000 (May 15, 2007)

lol!! forgot the part about it sounding normal to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes, males will mate with more than one female.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, humans are some of the only animals publicly confined to monogamy.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ohhhh okkkk


----------

